# Roo?



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

This is my 3.5 week PBR, she acts a little different from all the rest. Wondering if she might be a roo?


----------



## josh32 (Jan 28, 2013)

Looks like a hen to me, if it was a rooster it's com would be a brighter red


----------



## MistyV (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm thinking my BPR may be a roo too, maybe it's just the personality of the breed, or at least that's what I'm hoping!!! I can't have a roo


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My vote is female. The comb is still small, the feather are growing in fast, and its darker.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

And my BR are very assertive. Curious but crazy bold those 3.


----------

